# GAME 17:Wolves(10-6)@Blazers(5-11)



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*PG:*













*SG:*













*SF:*













*PF:*













*C:*














*KEY MATCHUP:*














i think we will win this one pretty easy as the blazers arent a good team and we are playing well on the road right now(4-4) after starting 0-4 this is the last game of our road trip before we go home for a game


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I was planning on doing this tonight but alright. Wolves can make this road trip a flawless one with a awin here.. Man am I excited.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah lol sorry i was eager to make one...im still trying to get the picture thingy down... :angel:

i wasnt sure if miles was playing..hasnt the last cpl games and he isnt tonight so i just left him out


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well it looks good.

Prediction record9-7)
Prediction:W


----------



## JTW (Dec 7, 2005)

*My Prediction:* Timberwolves by 12 KG top scorer.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome, JTW, to the T'Wolves forum!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

My prediction, they will be going to close the road trip 4-0. 

Darius Miles' out, I think? Should be some advantage for us, though. He played damn well against the Wolves at the home opener.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Wolves win, quite easily.

Without Darius Miles, who infamously "punished" us in our last outing, I don't think Portland will have an answer for us defensively and most certainly offensively. Slowing down Sebastian Telfair will be the key. We shall see Anthony Carter play some heavy minutes this game if Telfair is used a lot. Hopefully Eddie, Huddy, and Wally continue their strong play.

Wolves in, 98-79.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

What's funny, we got the worst rebounding team than Portland there is.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Please tell me that DMiles won't play. If not, should, SHOULD be an easy win. Also, I don't think this one is on FSN, and neither is the next one. What the hell is the deal, I can't ever see timberwolves games anymore.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

still nothing if miles will be out but im sure he will be, if the game isnt on ill try to keep u guys up to date, should be a good win for us, hopefully kg can get it going early to jump out to a quick lead


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't have a good feeling about this game - don't know why


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

bout to start, i cant wait


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wolves up 14-10 right now, first break of the game, garnett has 6 early points, jaric has a cpl i think then kandi and wally each with 2...krypha started over monia but he got 2 quick fouls so hes out and patterson is in...bout 6 minutes left in the 1st


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

tied at 16 timeout wolves, about 2:30 left..kandi sucks- he took a garnett type fadeway only he was double covered and faded almost out of bounds(airball), then he goes up weak on a dunk(blocked by pryzbilla) and hes giving up easy layins/dunks to pryzbilla on offensive rebounds and easy passes because he goes to block the shot when he cant block for ****


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*END OF 1ST QUARTER*

well pretty much defensive game right now
griffin checked in with carter at the end
the lineups at the end were
pg-carter-jack
sg-hassell-webster
sf-wally-patterson
pf-eddie-ratliff
c-kg-pryzbilla

well garnett came out shooting and playing well 6 pts(3-6) 6 boards 2 assists 1 block
pryzbilla playing well 6 points 6 boards(2 offensive) 2 blocks


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

mccants checked in, randolph back in for pryzbilla....
griffin shooting bad 0-3 airball missed layup and another jumper in the lane...
22-21 after 3 point play by mccants


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

41-40 portland with 17 seconds left in the 1st...
anyone know why hudson isnt even dressed?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*HALFTIME*
still 41-40 portland
*boxscore:*
*Minnesota*
griffin 7 pts 6 boards 1 block(2-7)(1 3pt)
wally 7 pts 3 boards 1 assist(1-5 shooting)
jaric 7 pts 1 board 2 assists
kg 6 pts 6 boards 4 assists 1 block(3-6)
kandi 6 pts 2 boards 2 blocks
mccants 5 pts(2-4) 1-1 ft
carter 2 pts 2 boards 1 assist
38% shooting

*Portland* 
V. Khryapa 4 pts
Z. Randolph 12 pts 7 boards 
J. Przybilla 6 pts 9 boards 2 blocks
M. Webster 4 pts 1 boards 1 assist 1 block
S. Telfair 0 points(0-5) 4 assists 
J. Dixon 2 points 2 assists 1 board
R. Patterson 7 points 1 board 1 assists
S. Monia 0 points(0-4)
J. Jack 9 2 pts 
T. Ratliff 4 pts
42.5% shooting


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

sorry to say this but KG is dissapointing the **** out of me right now.

say where's hudson?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

they were resting kg most the 2nd quarter, and hudson just didnt dress 2night idk y


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Will the real KG please show up?, play some defense, grab some rebounds and block some shots?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

how can we slide to a 9 point deficit like that?! i hate those games,wolves can be huge at one and than lose the most stupid games ever whom they had to kill the other team.

not that we lost of course but man we look like **** out there and if KG won't step up and get this team this win ill be very dissapointed of him,portland are crap to his feet but now they are at a 10 point lead on us and i can help but here the silence.



too bad we should not lost that we need to base ourselves this lose will be so stupid right now.


GO WOLVES !!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

11 POINT LEAD great clap your hands fans


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Wolves playing with no intensity. This game has been thoroughly dissapointing through 3 quarters.

Time to pump it up! :clap: :clap:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ohh very nice 11 points in a quarter wow that's awsome keep it up wolves youre doing great,KG especially you way to go! :raised_ey 


we need hudson he's our main man by now and by far i can say he's missed.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

OH WHAT A QUARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
we were on fire! hope that hot shooting keeps up
11 points in a quarter? 61-51 at least kg is getting rest so he can dominate the 4th against portland...anyone else watching the game? portland has been getting away with some damn ****ty calls against us


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

wow what a 4th begining we are really in to this one! they are up by 14 i'm so proud of my wolves
speachless


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

i think this would be the key to the game right now
us shooting 38%


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> i think this would be the key to the game right now
> us shooting 38%


obviously but why the hell!??!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well now we start to get something going, good to see pryzbilla fouled out...jaric makes a big 3 69-65


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

we mad it 4....if we win this one ill be very proud but i try not to keep my hopes up to much i have a feeling that portland will blast us oncce more and we would not have the time to comeback....

i wish well have this one!!! today's my birthday c'mon wolves!!!


GO WOLVES GO!!!


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

did you see that play by Jarret Jack where he got the hard foul by AC? He took like 4 steps before AC even got to him.

Keys to winning:
1.No more touches for Kandi
2.Take Care of the Ball

At least Pryz is out!

Lets pull it out!!!! :cheers: :clap:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i told you i had a feeling they will still keep up(portland) it's back to 7 **** that


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Jaric!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Tie Game Baby, I Love Kg


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

happy birthday main, i guarantee the wolves wont dissapoint u


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Up by 2 YESSSSSS!

KG with a couple offensive boards then the bucket!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

OHHH thand god KG i hate to criticize him, but i had to before cause he just doesnt look himself...
now we have the lead great 4th quarter comeback wow team effort!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> happy birthday main, i guarantee the wolves wont dissapoint u


thanks a lot dawg it really looks like it :clap:


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

awsome 76-72 jaric is f-i-n-e :clown:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

no prob, nice cpl hustle plays to put us up 4 there, nice play by jaric...then nice time to draw a charge wally


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Jaric coming up huge with the steal!

Then Wally takes the charge!

Wolves finally showing some heart here in the 4th!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

has garnett gone back to his old form? clutch buckets boards and a steal in the 4th here 16 pts 13 boards 4 assists


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> has garnett gone back to his old form? clutch buckets boards and a steal in the 4th here 16 pts 13 boards 4 assists


i wish he's back!!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

another big steal by marko AND A HUGE 3 BY WALLY:d:d!! what did i tell u main, wolves dont dissapoint


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

ha ha thst's awsome!!!!!! can we still hold them to 11 in the 4th!?!? it'll be great hah ha


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

wow! the wolves are on a 20-3 run here to end the 4th


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

would u look at that, we switched the fg %s around 43% for us 38% for them
82-72!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

that game is crazy!!! say do wolves got some identity now or what?!!?!?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Take Out Kg And Put In Skita
Skita! Skita! Skita! Whooo Come On


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well i would consider us to be a second half team, and i think we can beat anyone i mean look at the games we've played...whats our biggest loss? did we lose in dbl figures?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

84-74! nice comeback by the wolves there


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

next up-lakers at home !!!

we can go to 12-6 like that!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

great birthday gift by our team thanks wolves love ya'll :clap: :cheers:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Portland W 90 - 86 
@ Seattle* L 102 - 107 OT*
@ L.A. Clippers * L 99 - 100 OT * 
L.A. Clippers W 93 - 78
L.A. Lakers W 88 - 74 
@ Denver L 91 - 102 
Houston * L 89 - 94*
Washington W 109 - 98 
Charlotte W 102 - 89
@ NO/Okla. City * L 80 - 84*
Milwaukee W 99 - 91
K. Garnett 12
@ Cleveland W 89 - 85 
L.A. Clippers L 84 - 93 
@ L.A. Lakers W 113 - 108
Sacramento W 85 - 77
@ Utah W 91 - 77 

all those in bold could of been wins, we played good enough till the end, especially houston, if garnett had more than 4 boards we would of killed them..i think we can beat almost anyone and i think this team has a real shot of competing this year


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Atta way.. not too shabby in the end. 

KG seems to be just taking it slow up until this point. 
The usual intensity on defensive end is usually his barometer and it's at an all time low.. maybe he's actually pacing the season while making sure we don't lose too many games? - can't say anything now


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> all those in bold could of been wins,.. .i think we can beat almost anyone and i think this team has a real shot of competing this year


well.. it goes 2 ways, we could have also lost some of the other close games

Competing for what?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Pathetic game. They should be ashamed of themselves for the effort they gave tonight. Not acceptable.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well I couldnt see this one since finals are next week. But whats the deal with Huddy? But at least we won.

I don't know if I should take socco seriously with that statement.

Happy Bday the main event! Present is that we won!


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

socco said:


> Pathetic game. They should be ashamed of themselves for the effort they gave tonight. Not acceptable.


For the first 3 quarters - hell yeah


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> But whats the deal with Huddy?


Hyperextended his knee in the Utah game. He went back in after it happened, so it's not bad. Sat him out just to be cautious I guess.



sheefo13 said:


> I don't know if I should take socco seriously with that statement.


I was going easy on them. There's absolutely no excuse to be down by 14 to the Blazers in the 4th quarter, especially with Miles not playing. Horrible effort.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'm glad they keep winning and coming back, but... well, I wish I didn't have papers to do. Keep on winning.

I'm finally going back to a game next week., so that'll be the full 48:00. Woohoo!


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

An ugly win against an ugly team...especially Zach Randolph. The guy must be the best (and ugliest) jump shooter over 300 lbs in the NBA. Randolph played well until KG shut him down in the fourth. Randolph had nothing on KG in the 4th by getting the ball stolen mutliple times. 

This game showed how valuable Troy Hudson's shooting ability means to our PG position. We had nothing for the Blazers up until the 4th quarter until we started giving KG the ball at the top of the key and let him make plays for us.

Michael Olowokandi is horrible.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Am I reading the score right? They were behind 10 points or so in the 4th so I thought it was over and I went back to my friends and missed the chance knowing they won.


----------

